# Don't Forget to Tune into Mix FM @ 18:00



## Gizmo (1/6/15)

Just a quick headsup, dont forget to tune into MIX FM 93.8FM for a radio interview all about ECIGSSA, post VapeCon talk.


Myself
@Stroodlepuff
@Silver

Will be on.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/6/15)

Here is the link for those not in the area. 

Live streaming : http://50.7.77.114:8007/listen.pls

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/6/15)

Thank @shaunnadan

Also available here

http://tunein.com/radio/Mix-938-s133441/

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo (1/6/15)

Gizmo said:


> Just a quick headsup, dont forget to tune into MIX FM 93.8FM for a radio interview all about ECIGSSA, post VapeCon talk.
> 
> 
> Myself
> ...


Alarm set

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/6/15)

All the best with the interview. May your tongues be gilded!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## MarkDBN (1/6/15)

Tunein set to record the show. Will see if can soundcloud it in case it's missed. 

Good luck on air

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Gizmo (1/6/15)

Please can someone record it that would be great

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MunG (1/6/15)

Standing by


----------



## kimbo (1/6/15)

MunG said:


> Standing by


+1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/15)

+2


----------



## johan (1/6/15)

+3


----------



## kimbo (1/6/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (1/6/15)

Great song

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/6/15)

+4


----------



## MunG (1/6/15)

First the news


Same stuff everyday...


----------



## TylerD (1/6/15)

Smoke on the water! Lol!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (1/6/15)

TylerD said:


> Smoke on the water! Lol!


You recon that was an intro to the discussion? lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (1/6/15)

oh come on Bon Jovi we want @Silver


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/6/15)

i was thinking so... but then.... news o_o


----------



## MunG (1/6/15)

And some bonjovi... Damn i am getting old...


----------



## Franky (1/6/15)

+ 5


----------



## kimbo (1/6/15)

again???????????????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ollie (1/6/15)

Bon Jovi again? hahaha....


----------



## kimbo (1/6/15)

FIRE THE DJ

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (1/6/15)

mmm maybe the studio is to cloudy cant see the buttons

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (1/6/15)

I bet they are having a pre-interview vape session...


----------



## Ollie (1/6/15)

Here we goooooo!!!!!


----------



## devdev (1/6/15)

Go boys go! (And sharri is included in that  )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/6/15)

I'll listen second hand


----------



## Ollie (1/6/15)

shaunnadan said:


> http://50.7.77.114:8007/listen.pls



Try this link @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (1/6/15)

Unfortunately FireFox on Linux don't have the correct plug-in.


----------



## devdev (1/6/15)

You guys are nailing it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/15)

Rock and Roll!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MunG (1/6/15)

Hot boxing my room on my brand new SubtankMini, and listening, best monday evening ever !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (1/6/15)

Need a link to listen to it later....


----------



## kimbo (1/6/15)

Go @Stroodlepuff !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (1/6/15)

@Rob Fisher I wrote this song for you...

"ALL I NEED IS A MIRACLE!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MunG (1/6/15)

Whaaaaa interuption !!!

Time for some vape then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/6/15)

Music break. Great going you 3!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (1/6/15)

MunG said:


> Whaaaaa interuption !!!
> 
> Time for some vape then.



Time to top up the tanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/15)

OK Battery changed! New Rayon wick! Bottle filled! Let's carry on now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (1/6/15)

I am so proud of @Gizmo, @Stroodlepuff & @Silver right now!

You guys make me so proud to be a member of this community

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Tom (1/6/15)

Arghhh....would so love to listen now.


----------



## Ollie (1/6/15)

devdev said:


> I am so proud of @Gizmo, @Stroodlepuff & @Silver right now!
> 
> You guys make me so proud to be a member of this community



Couldnt have said it better @devdev

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (1/6/15)

devdev said:


> I am so proud of @Gizmo, @Stroodlepuff & @Silver right now!
> 
> You guys make me so proud to be a member of this community


+1. Awesomely done!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## MunG (1/6/15)

Very cool interview guys ! Well Done

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## kimbo (1/6/15)

@Silver @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## free3dom (1/6/15)

Fantastic stuff @Silver @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo - well done, that was brilliant

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## TylerD (1/6/15)

Awesome guys! Ya'll rock big time!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/15)

You all rocked!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/6/15)

Please tell me someone ripped it! Had to go have dinner. Caught the first 30 seconds and the last 10 seconds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (1/6/15)

Just caught the last of it as I only got home now from work. Great that you guys could advocate for us a little on radio. You rock!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (1/6/15)

Any chance of a mp3 or something for those of us that missed it?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## quanadamsza (1/6/15)

Guess I missed the interview...anybody record it?


----------



## MarkDBN (1/6/15)

*edit - Upload finally done.

Nice one guys and gal 

Recording is here: 
0:00min - 11:59min Part 1
12:00min - 17:34min First music break
17:35min - 26:40 min Part 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11 | Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/6/15)

If someone has an mp3, i can host it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (1/6/15)

Well done @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff @Silver awesome interview!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Smoke187 (1/6/15)

For thos that missed it, got it in AAC format

http://filegooi.co.za/get2/7644a92b1c3df3c8350b375c830c5d8b/93.6fm.aac

Please let me know if you'll are able to download from the link. Its quite small. Only managed to find software a few seconds before the show started.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 3


----------



## Smoke187 (1/6/15)

Awesome show guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke187 (1/6/15)

For those interested I used Streamwriter to record the show https://streamwriter.org/en/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (1/6/15)

Smoke187 said:


> For thos that missed it, got it in AAC format
> 
> http://filegooi.co.za/get2/7644a92b1c3df3c8350b375c830c5d8b/93.6fm.aac
> 
> Please let me know if you'll are able to download from the link. Its quite small. Only managed to find software a few seconds before the show started.



Hy "gooi hom" nice! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (1/6/15)

Well done boys and @Stroodlepuff !!! now... juice review monthly!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/6/15)

Guys (and girl) that was seriously good. Really put out a good impression!

Congratulations @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo @Silver !!!


P.S. @Silver you sound quite different to what i was expecting

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigAnt (1/6/15)

@Stroodlepuff "they find the smaller device does not give the same satisfaction"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## johan (1/6/15)

Listening to the file @Smoke187 "gooi-ed". Excellent way you guys commented on the points in question, you did the vape community, vendor and vaper a splendid service and represented our world in a commendable way - well done @Gizmo, @Stroodlepuff & @Silver .

PS. I foresee a surge in beer bottles falling of the wall at a rapid rate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapordude (1/6/15)

Hey Stroodlepuff & Silver, I heard you guys on Mix FM tonight, very interesting and informative interview!

I've tried to get my boss, father and even my brother to all switch to Ecigs... but they just dont seem to have the mindset I guess.

It's a lifestyle choice and change, I guess it all seems a little foreign to them using a device to smoke. 
I've pretty much incorporated my vaping into my work phase for about 7 months now, 
its freaking awesome.

Anywho, glad I caught the interview tonight, thanks for representing the Vaping Community!

Maybe the next one will be on 702? 

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Alex (1/6/15)

That was incredibly awesome guys, well done @Gizmo, @Stroodlepuff and @Silver for such a fine job in representing our community.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## abdul (1/6/15)

Hats off to the three of you. Great listen! Maybe more radio and even TV channels will want to hop on now. This is just the beginning

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## VapeSnow (1/6/15)

Great work guys. Was a awesome interview.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Guunie (1/6/15)

That was legend...wait for it...not till next vapecon...dary! 

You guys were brilliant! 

Makes me proud to be vaper!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/6/15)

BigAnt said:


> @Stroodlepuff "they find the smaller device does not give the same satisfaction"



OMG  I was super nervous guys hence why I didnt speak much (I am shy you know  )

But thank you all for the wonderful and supportive comments  Glad you guys were impressed

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## VapeSnow (1/6/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> OMG  I was super nervous guys hence why I didnt speak much (I am shy you know  )
> 
> But thank you all for the wonderful and supportive comments  Glad you guys were impressed


Haha yes lol. You where very quite. You spoke like two sentences. Anyway great work @Stroodlepuff.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vapordude (1/6/15)

If I were to also go on the radio I'd also feel the same way!

By the way, checked out the vapeking website...flip I need to grab one of those Osiris'....One for work, one for homeCan you use any E-Liquid with that or you have to use vapeking branded liquids?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MunG (1/6/15)

@Vapordude You can use any i have the kit as backup and works boss a small setup to carry around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/6/15)

Vapordude said:


> If I were to also go on the radio I'd also feel the same way!
> 
> By the way, checked out the vapeking website...flip I need to grab one of those Osiris'....One for work, one for homeCan you use any E-Liquid with that or you have to use vapeking branded liquids?


Will PM. this is the public forum and I don't want to discuss vk products here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (1/6/15)

Thanks guys! I tried my best, I would also like to thank @Silver for joining us without him I would have died.. I was soo scared lol.. Luckily you couldn't hear the quiver in my voice

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Vapordude (1/6/15)

No problem I appreciate it!


----------



## Silver (1/6/15)

Wow, what brilliant feedback, thank you guys for listening and giving support
It makes the whole thing feel very special. 

I really enjoyed doing the interview with Gizmo and Stroodlepuff. You guys are great! And for those wondering, there was actually no vaping taking place before or during the interview. Lol. 

Its an honour and a pleasure to represent this community. 
You guys all rock and we are all in this together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DoubleD (1/6/15)

Thank you for the recording @MarkDBN p#d 


Well done @Stroodlepuff , @Silver and @Gizmo


----------



## nemo (1/6/15)

Brilliant, I was impressed by how there was a firm point made about the negative publicity and left at that. Promoting the support and educational material and also the community was first class. I think the crowning jewel was how the vaping community is responsible and respectful to those around us. Very well done folks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (1/6/15)

That was epic!! Well done all! I enjoyed listening to that

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## AndreFerreira (2/6/15)

Well done!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

